# Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??



## One2 (6. November 2013)

Hallo,
stelle mir grade obengenannte Frage. 

Habe eine 3500er Rolle die mich verlassen hat (funzt zwar noch leidlich aber drillen will ich mit der echt nicht mehr). 
Auf dieser Rolle A hab ich noch neuwertige geflochtene Schnur unterfüttert mit Mono. Nun will ich diese Schnur auf Rolle B (2500er) bekommen. Aber die hat ja jetzt ne andere Schnurkapazität!

Damit das tüddelfrei und ohne Drall hinhaut hab ich mir jetzt folgendes überlegt: 

Rolle A an Rute A und Rolle B an Rute B, Schnur durch Leitringe ziehen, auf Rolle B befestigen und dann kurbeln, über die Bremse etwas Spannung einstellen, bis Rolle B voll ist. Jetzt die überflüssige Füllschnur abschneiden und entsorgen. Dann die aufliegende Füllschnur zurück auf Rolle A, dann das Geflecht auf die Ersatzspule der Rolle A. 
Nun erst wieder die Füllschnur und dann das Geflecht auf Rolle B!

Bei der ganzen Rumkurbelei die Ruten aufeinander ausrichten. 
Klappt das oder bau ich mir da nen Drall und später Perücken mit ein?

Hoffe, dass ich das verständlich erklärt hab!
Ingo


----------



## peitscher (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Dein Gedankengang ist berechtigt. Ich hab das mit meinen Karpfenruten auch so gemacht. Hab meinem Kumpel meine alte Schnur vermacht und bei mir neue drauf. Und auch genau nach dem gleichem Prinzip wie du. Er hatte keine Probleme mit Schnurdrall oder der gleichen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Du legst die Spule der 3500er auf den Boden und montierst deine neue Rolle an einer Rute. Nun ziehst du die Schnur durch einen Ring und wickelst das ganze auf. Die Geflochtene ist nun unten. Wenn die Rolle voll ist, dann schneidest du die Schnur ab und legst nun die neu gefüllte Schnur auf den Boden und füllst diese auf die zweite Spule der neuen Rolle.

Wenn du zwei Spulen hast und beide unterschiedlich sind, dann füllst du erst die schlechte Spule um dann auf der guten Spule die Schnur drauf zu haben.

Nicht über die Rollenbremse abspulen. Das führt zu enormen Drall. Du kannst mit den Fingern einen gewissen Teil Spannung auf die Schnur bringen. 

Am Gewässer dann vorsichtig auswerfen. Oder aber du spulst das ganze im Freien einmal ganz ab (Bügel offen). Das Ende knotest du irgendwo ran. Nun kannst du mit beliebig viel Druck die Spulen füllen.

Oder du hast das bei deinem Händler vor Ort gekauft und du gehts mit den Spulen zu ihm und lässt ihn umspulen.


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Das Problem ist - ich hab von der gute Rolle nur eine Spule, von der schlechten aber 2


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Dann machst du das so, wie du das beschrieben hast.

Aber leg die Spule dabei auf den Boden und geh nicht den Weg über die Bremse!!

Tipp mit dem ab- und wieder aufspulen im Freien unter Druck bleibt trotzdem bestehen.


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Tja da muss ich jetzt nur noch ne Stelle finden, wo ich mal eben 200,250m dünne, geflochten Schur auf einer Linie abspulen kann ohne nen Radfahrer oder andere Zeitgenossen an die Schnur zu bekommen!
Wie die sich dann wohl drillen lassen?|kopfkrat#c
#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Evtl. geht sowas am Wasser. Musst mal schauen. Aber die Methode mit dem Aufspulen unter leichtem Zug, indem die Schnur zwischen zwei Fingern leicht gespannt wird und dann leichtem (!!) antesten am Wasser geht auch.


----------



## silversurfer81 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Hallo,

Ich nehme zum schnellen Abspulen immer eine / zwei alte "Spule/n" (auf der die Schnur im Laden verkauft wird ) und spanne die mit nem kleinen Rundholz in den Akkuschrauber ein. so kannst du mit ein wenig Gefühl blitzschnell umspulen, auch wenn du nur eine Spule auf deiner Rolle zur Verfügung hast.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Nochmal ne Verständnisfrage: wieso nicht die Bremse? Klar nicht voll zugedreht aber mit der Spannung, die ich beim Gufi einkurbeln am Stillgewässer hab... ??
Also leichte Spannung. Wieso wird da der Drall eingebaut?


----------



## Angler9999 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Geht nimm aber ab Step 2 gleich die ESpule.


----------



## silversurfer81 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Du sollst nicht die Schnur gegen die Bremse von der alten Rolle ablaufen lassen. Das gibt nen feinen Drall.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Das hab ich mitbekommen - wollte nur fragen : wieso??
Bin halt neugierig... Kann's einer erklären? #h


----------



## Schuppi 56 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Leute ihr schreibt hir nenn Schildbürgerstreich ins net .
Mach doch ganzein fach  ne  neue Unterschnur und   span die ander spule einfach AUF LAUFRICHTUNG WIE NE SPULE ABSPULT und  roll sie um wrum umständlich wenn es einfach auch geht denn so spulen Läden auch um und von Großspulen auf rollen   für alles eine Lösung  aber da s Einfachste macht hit eine Prof .Arbeit draus
lg


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Neue Unterschnur wollt ich nicht machen, da ich ja nicht weiß wieviel davon drauf muss, damit die gute geflochtene ganz drauf geht!


----------



## inselkandidat (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Spule Geflochtenne immer über die Bremse um...hab dafür extra ne alte 6000er plaste-cormoran - noch nie Drall gehabt|kopfkrat


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Na dann... Sammel ich noch mal weiterhin Meinungen! Werd das Umspulen eh erst Fr in Angriff nehmen - heut ist erst mal ChampionsLeague angesagt - Morgen lange arbeiten...
Mal sehen was hier noch zusammen kommt!


----------



## Killerschnauze (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Also ich würde das so machen:

Neue Rolle auf den Boden, Bremse relativ leichtgängig,
Schnur an die Neue Rolle knoten, Schnur incl. Füllschnur auf die neue Rolle spulen (Rute mit einem Ring), Schnur passend abschneiden.

Restschnur auf der alten Rolle entsorgen.
Nun das Ganze anderst herum:

Alte Rolle an die Rute, neue Rolle auf den Boden, Bremse auf.
Schnur wieder auf die alte Rolle spulen.

Die 1. Spule der alten Rolle auf den Boden und die Schnur auf die 2.Spule der alten Rolle spulen.

Jetzt noch die Schnur von der alten auf die neue Rolle spulen und es passt.

Kommst mit?

mfg
Martin


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Ist das nicht das nicht im Endeffekt das gleiche wie zuerst von mir vorgeschlagen?


----------



## Killerschnauze (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*



One2 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das nicht im Endeffekt das gleiche wie zuerst von mir vorgeschlagen?



ähm, ja #6

Ich hab da ein Hilfsmittel

Das da + Akkuschrauber:

(Gewindestange M8 + 2 Flügelmuttern und große Beilagscheiben)


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Bzgl. Schnudrall. Spul über die Bremse und du bekommst mehr Drall rein, als wenn du einfach die Spule auf den Boden legst.

Der Effekt fällt bei Geflochtenen Schnüren nicht so dramatisch aus wie bei Monofilen. Deswegen haben wohl einige hier kaum Probleme, wenn sie das so umspulen.

Trotzdem bleibt es dabei. Spul über die Bremse ab und du bekommst zusätzlichen Drall rein.


----------



## Killerschnauze (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es über die Brems weniger Drall gibt....

Beispiel: Gartenschlauch.

Gartenschlauch abgerollt über einen Schlauchwagen: Keinen Drall, keine Knicke
Gartenschlauch nicht abgerollt, sondern über die Kante einer Spule gezogen: Drall ohne Ende mitsamt knicken usw.

Das ganze kann man auch auf Elektrokabel (Bin Elektriker), Seile usw anwenden.

Der Händler spult im Angelladen auch nur über "die Bremse" um vom Prinzip her.

Hab noch mal 2 Bilder angehängt wie man richtig umspulen sollte:


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es über die Brems weniger Drall gibt....
> 
> Beispiel: Gartenschlauch.
> 
> ...



#q Den Gartenschlauch wickelst du ab wie von einer Multirolle. In dem Fall gibt es keinen Drall.

Nützt nur bei einer Spule für eine Stationärrolle nichts, wo man bekanntlich "um die Ecke" spult. 

Aber macht wie ihr wollt. Ich hab das nun zig mal gesagt und damit ist gut. An alle die glauben das ihr keinen Drall reinbekommt. Macht euch mal den Spass und spult Monofile mehrmals über die Bremse von einer Rolle auf die andere.

Nach wenigen malen ist die Schnur so fertig, dass die von alleine einen Fahnenmast hochkringelt.


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

@ Allrounder: das ist schon klar!
Die Schnur würde dabei ja so abgewickelt wie auch beim Wurf - das wäre ja also schon mal kein Problem! Würde halt nur durch die Bremse etwas abgebremst werden - und das soll deiner Meinung nach ja den Drall verursachen... Will das ja nur verstehen warum! Sag ja nicht dass das falsch ist!


----------



## schorle (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Vereinfacht erklärt, spulst du von einer Rolle (Bügel zu) auf eine andere Rolle (Bügel zu, ist logisch) baust du 2 "Umlenkpunkte" ein. Liegt die "alte" Spule am Boden oder im Eimer usw. hast du einen "Umlenkpunkt" weniger und genau das macht  den Unterschied beim Drall.


----------



## One2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Ok - Das hab ich verstanden!


----------



## MarkusM (7. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

Moin,

ich nutze selbst immer eine leere Küchenpapierrolle und Frauchens Mixer sowie nen Streifen Tesa.

Mit 2 Küchenpapierrollen lässt sich auch super die Schnur von vorne nach hinten wenden 


Wem ich noch mehr Erzählen muss, soll sich neue Schnur beim Dealer drauf machen lassen !


PS. Und nein unser Mixer hat keinen Links/Rechts Lauf .....



MfG,
Markus


----------



## One2 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*

So, geschafft!
Hab's ohne Bremse gemacht - einfach die abzuwickelnde Spule auf den Boden gelegt und die Schnur mit nem feuchten Lappen etwas gespannt!
Hat zwar etwas gedauert mit dem ganzen hin und her spulen aber sieht gut aus!
Ob's wirklich ohne Drall ausgegangen ist wird sich am Wasser zeigen!
Danke euch allen nochmal!
Ingo


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. November 2013)

*AW: Schnur von einer Rolle auf die andere??*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Spule Geflochtenne immer über die Bremse um...hab dafür extra ne alte 6000er plaste-cormoran - *noch nie Drall gehabt*|kopfkrat


 

Ich auch nicht.:m


----------

